# How do I deal with the stomach gurgling and spams



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Whenever I have to go to class or somewhere I know is quiet I get so much anxiety becuase I'm scared that my stomach is gonna start doing cartwheels and making the gurgling noises. I hate the gas build up that just won't go away. How do I stop the gurgling and spams? Is there anything I can do? Anything else anyone else has tried?


----------



## BabySwimmy (Mar 3, 2015)

For me personally, I know certain foods trigger that gurgling. Have you found that to be true for yourself or is it constant?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

I completely understand this issue. It's insanely uncomfortable and embarassing. Have you spoken to your doctor about these symptoms specifically? When I mentioned that my stomach wouldn't "shut up", my doctor immediately prescribed me something called Levsin. It was a miracle drug for me. It calms the storm within about twenty minutes and I haven't had any side effects.


----------



## Martin Adam (Mar 23, 2015)

You need to check with physician about chest as well as stomach and get into proper diagnose. Ass spams may be due to dehydration or lack of vitamin or minerals are giving you this problem. For more visit : Onlinegenericpills online pharmay


----------

